# Anyone using a known donor?



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi - I would like to use a known donor and we have tried AI but might be moving to IVF.  I am almost 41 and want to avoid having to wait 3 months while the sperm is in quarantine as I already have the sperm inside me so effectively it's like he's my partner. 

Does anyone have experience anywhere in the world with using a known donor and avoiding that quarantine period?  

I am based between Australia and the UK so happy to travel.  The USA is too expensive but is there somewhere in Europe or Asia that is an option? 

Thanks


----------

